# Friend is no longer boatless



## Seth (Feb 16, 2011)

This is the same guy who has already had like three other boats (two of them being Legends). He sold his last one to buy his truck but couldn't take it any longer and got another boat with an even bigger motor this time. It's a 2008 Legend 1860 flat bass with a 2006 Etec 225HO outboard.

He did have a few gripes about it today after using it. Steering is a bit tougher due to it being a bigger motor and wishes it had hydraulic steering and also that it would be nice to have a hot foot setup so he can use both hands to steer the beast.

I let him use my boat whenever he wanted while he was boat less in return I can borrow his for Poker Runs this summer. That's fair enough to me.


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2011)

Seth,
I want your boat.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 16, 2011)

That looks like one sweet ride. Makes me jealous.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 18, 2011)

Seth said:


> This is the same guy who has already had like three other boats (two of them being Legends). He sold his last one to buy his truck but couldn't take it any longer and got another boat with an even bigger motor this time. It's a 2008 Legend 1860 flat bass with a 2006 Etec 225HO outboard.
> 
> He did have a few gripes about it today after using it. Steering is a bit tougher due to it being a bigger motor and wishes it had hydraulic steering and also that it would be nice to have a hot foot setup so he can use both hands to steer the beast.
> 
> I let him use my boat whenever he wanted while he was boat less in return I can borrow his for Poker Runs this summer. That's fair enough to me.




That thing has a 225 on it?


----------



## Seth (Feb 18, 2011)

Flat Bottom said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> > This is the same guy who has already had like three other boats (two of them being Legends). He sold his last one to buy his truck but couldn't take it any longer and got another boat with an even bigger motor this time. It's a 2008 Legend 1860 flat bass with a 2006 Etec 225HO outboard.
> ...



Yep. I'm gonna go for a ride on it Sunday hopefully. I'll try to record a video with the Iphone. He said it will run 54 so I'll verify what it is actually running with GPS. He likes to stretch the truth a bit so who knows.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 19, 2011)

Seth said:


> Flat Bottom said:
> 
> 
> > Seth said:
> ...


Did I say 54 I ment 45  . Atleast that how it go's around here. Maybe if it was about a foot shorter and about 8"-12" narrower. Have fun riding this weekend, should be nice for a boat ride.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 19, 2011)

Seth said:


> Flat Bottom said:
> 
> 
> > Seth said:
> ...




What does a boat like that weight fully loaded? just wondering, my boat is big and heavy and i have an older 140hp motor on it, alot of people think it's overkill but i could actually go bigger if i wanted too.


----------



## Seth (Feb 20, 2011)

Well my buddy wasn't stretching the truth. That boat flies! I used the GPS on my iphone and it topped out right at 55. I've tested it on my vehicle multiple times and it's always been withing a 1-2+ mph so I'd consider it a pretty reliable source. Here's a video of us running down the river.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCTJD63nnxQ


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this the same Legend/ 225 Etec combo that's been for sale in St. Clair for the last couple years?


----------



## Seth (Feb 20, 2011)

Wishful Thinking said:


> Is this the same Legend/ 225 Etec combo that's been for sale in St. Clair for the last couple years?



Yes it is.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 20, 2011)

That is BAD I want one =P~


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Those are sweet rides. I kind of with mine was that big, but then again, there are times that I wish mine was a little smaller too. Guess that means mine is probably perfect for me. :mrgreen: 

BTW....I totally believe it will do that speed. When I have mine completely loaded with ALL my gear, buddy's gear, cooler and both of our heavy A$$es, mine will run close to that same speed. I'm running a 1756 with a 225 Merc. Talk about sucking through a tank of gas fast though.


----------



## Seth (Feb 20, 2011)

His boat came with a 30 or 36 gallon tank so it last him a good while. I'm not sure how much fuel we used today and how far we went, but I do know that when I made the same run in my boat during a bass tournament last year, I didn't use nearly as much. It took a bit longer to get there also. :mrgreen:

I'm not sure that the 225HO is actually rated at. It's actually more than a 225 I'm pretty sure. I know a 115HO Etec puts out around 126 or 127 hp compared to a standard 115.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wish my tank was that big. I only have a 17 gallon tank. If I run less than 3/4 throttle..I do much better on fuel and I'm usually not in a hurry to get anywhere fast on the water. That's still around 35-40mph for me at 3/4 throttle. I need to get a gps so I'm not guessing on speeds. :lol:


----------



## Seth (Feb 21, 2011)

My boat would run around 36/37 at WOT going up river according to GPS and he would run besides me at 4k rpm's so you are pretty close in your estimate.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i have a 140hp suzuki, when my boat wasn't being rebuilt and i was using it, it would swill fuel back too (not a jet) so i can only imagine a 225 jet, would still like to have one though :twisted:


----------



## bulldog (Feb 21, 2011)

I love that boat. In a couple years I am going to sell mine and get a new one and I will definately look in to a Legend with a huge motor like that. Something about going 55 MPH with a jet gets my attention.


----------

